# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/23/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, the bite lasted this morning until about 10:30 when the storms set in. I guess the thunder/lightning locked them up.

Many solid trout were landed throwing blue/chrome topwaters and DSL magic grass. Fish started moving out to waist deep around 10am.

Our fish were released to fight another day. Got to just enjoy the day on the water fishing!
Give us a call to get in on the action, we have plenty of openings for July/August.


----------

